# Need Help On Planning My First Disney Trip



## LADYBUG7788 (Aug 18, 2009)

HELLO EVERYONE,

i have a couple of questions---first when is the month to go that is
not so crowded and the tempature is not as hot. second-how can i get
get passes to disney world cheap.and what is the best place to stay.
i hear disney is very exspensive


im new at planning this will be my first trip to disney in fl.


   thanxs  Doreen


----------



## djs (Aug 18, 2009)

Although there are probably people here who can provide tons of advice, your best bet is to go to disboards.com the entire board is about Disney.  There is also a DVC board here on TUG which may have some valuable info for you.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 18, 2009)

LADYBUG7788 said:


> HELLO EVERYONE,
> 
> i have a couple of questions---first when is the month to go that is
> not so crowded and the tempature is not as hot. second-how can i get
> ...



Historic Attendance Levels - http://allears.net/pl/attend.htm
Weather Forecasts - http://allears.net/pl/weather.htm (scroll down to the bottom of the page to see average annual temperatures and rainfall)
Sources for Discounts on Walt Disney World Tickets - http://www.mousesavers.com/wdwtixdiscounts.html

Best planning guide for newbies to WDW is Passporter's Walt Disney World - http://www.amazon.com/PassPorters-W...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1250615930&sr=8-1 (see amazon reviews)


----------



## dive-in (Aug 18, 2009)

I also recommend the disboards.  The book The Unofficial Guide to Disney (or something like that) has a good graph with the best times.  Disney is smart.  They create festivals and weekends during their slow times to generate business.  For example, the Food and Wine Festival, ESPN weekend, etc.  

We really liked going in November before Thanksgiving.  The weather is warm but not hot and the hurricane season is over.  If you have younger kids (<6 years old), stay on site.  Get up, see the park, go back to your room for lunch and a nap, then head back.  They parks are big and their legs are small.    We loved the Polynesian Resort and (renting points at) the Villas at Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 18, 2009)

I absolutely recommend the sites given by other posters.  Planning a Disney trip can be very simple or very complicated depending upon how much you want to put into it. 

Here are some things I've learned that I can share: 

Avoid summer (miserably hot and crowded) and holidays (crowded and you'll pay extra for lodging/transportation)  if you can help it.  Low seasons in Orlando are the same as low seasons in most resorts -- spring and fall, when the kiddies are in school.  If your kids are young, and/or if you're okay with taking them out of school, then by all means target the spring or fall.  April and May should be beautiful in Orlando. 

You'll also find the best airfare deals in the spring and fall, though Orlando is so heavily traveled that I've never had an issue finding reasonable fares. Personally, I book my airfare first and then look for lodging. 

The biggest two decision which will affect your budget in regards to lodging, IMO, are:

1) Is it worth the extra money to stay on site?
2) Do you want a hotel or a villa?

These are very personal decisions.  I stayed in a 1 bdrm villa at Old Key West (a Disney property) and didn't regret at all the decision to get a villa.  We each had separate sleeping areas and two t.v's, a kitchen and a washer/dryer.  With young kids, being in a hotel room would have felt very confining. 

However, were I to do it again, I wouldn't be so adamant about staying at a Disney branded place.  That's because we never used the internal transportation system nor did we take advantage of the Start Early/Stay Late perks.  So it was kind of a waste of money to stay on property.  If I were to do it again, I'd definitely rent one of the thousands of nearby TSs and put the money into activities.  Note that you can book a week at one of the very nice Orlando resorts (e.g. Marriott or Starwoods) for under $600 for a week most weeks via II Getaways!!  That's an incredible deal! 

If you simply must stay on site, consider buying Disney points and using them to book Disney branded TS villas. 

Other things: Rental cars in Orlando are cheap.  Booking a shuttle two ways is sometimes just as expensive as renting a car. See Mousesavers.com for coupons.  

There are very few discounts to the parks.  Unless you're willing to attend a TS presentation (I'm not) then prepare to pay full price.  But, don't overestimate how many days you'll need.  We stayed one full week and only spent 4 days at the park.  

Don't overindulge the Mouse.  My kids' favorite activity, hands down, was the day we spent at Adventure Cove.  They swam with the dolphins and still talk about it.  It's expensive ($250/pp) but it's an all day activity and it includes admission to Sea World Orlando which helps alleviate the hurt.   

Finally, book activities like Character Breakfasts early.  Our second favorite activity was an evening cruise to watch the fireworks.  You take a beautiful cruise on the lake, park in time to watch the fireworks, then head back to the dock and avoid all the crowds.  You can take snacks and drinks on board. Not sure if they still do this, but it was a very nice respite from all the Mouse madness and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Aug 18, 2009)

We like the time between Thanksgiving and Christmas. (Late Nov or early Dec).  The crowds are down, the temps are moderate and the Christmas decorations are up.  To save money, I would do an exchange into a timeshare and make meals in your condo.   If you don't own a timeshare, look for one to rent or an inexpensive motel.  Also, WDW offers free dining off and on which would save you money in meals and free transportation from the airport to the resort and around the resort area.   I would sign up for the mousesavers.com newsletter for a good price on tickets.  I agree with joining the disboards.com as you can learn everything you need to know for free. :whoopie:  Just beware, WDW is addicting, (and I am addicted to it).


----------



## brigechols (Aug 19, 2009)

If you can travel October 2, 2009 to November 24, 2009, WDW has a special offer for a 5 night package at one of the Disney value resorts, Disney tix, and free Disney meal plan for $535 per adult.


----------



## mecllap (Aug 19, 2009)

Going to Disney World (WDW) in Orlando is not cheap; even the ticket discount through mousesavers is not very much.  There are ways to cut costs certainly-- check the Budget board on the disboards.  Staying offsite will generally be cheaper, although parking is now $12.00 per day.  The more days you have on your tickets, the cheaper they are per day, and it takes several days to see most of WDW (4 is not enough for a first visit, unless you really prioritize and just see some of your selected highlights).  I've gone several times and in a 10-12 day trip, I can't see/do "everything" that I'd like to.  

Buying DVC points (Disney Vacation Club) to stay at a TS on property should only be done if you expect to go to a Disney property at least every 2-3 years -- it's a very expensive luxury purchase.  You can rent points from an owner, or stay there on a cash reservation to see if you'd like it.  You can also tour the TS offering(s), but there's very little offered in incentives to tour DVC.  (And you don't need to buy from them; there's an active resale market, with better prices (although still expensive).

Always be prepared for at least some crowds and iffy weather -- it is essential to do lots of research and pre-planning.  Enjoy the little things and if you miss a few rides on the first trip -- don't worry about it -- you'll likely go back again.  Take your time, be patient, take breaks, use PhotoPass and FastPass -- and take lots of money.

(Discovery Cove at SeaWorld is indeed a lovely day-long experience, but it's $500+-1000 for a family of four).  

There are also lots of other things to see and do in the area.  If you stay offsite, it is helpful to have your own car (well, I find it helpful to have a car staying onsite as well).  Lots of nearby excellent TS properties, much cheaper than staying in a mod/deluxe/TS onsite (and if you're used to staying in TS units, you will likely not like the value resorts).  

Have fun doing the research, and enjoy your trip!


----------



## dive-in (Aug 19, 2009)

Just a recommendation for non-Disney excursion.  Go to the Kennedy Space Center.  That's another one where at least two days would be nice.  Bad thing is that it is at least an hour drive plus a small toll to get there from WDW.  We went before a cruise out of Port Caneveral and loved it.  Definitely want to go back.  We missed a launch of the shuttle by a few days.


----------



## LADYBUG7788 (Aug 19, 2009)

great info---im trying to buy a wyndham points time share (resale) of course.



    thanxs


----------



## thomscots (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm currently writing this from the Marriott Cypress Harbour.  This week, the week before labor day, is very slow at Disney.  Most fast pass kiosks are closed, and if you do get one that is open, you get to the end of the fast pass line and there is no standby people waiting.  

I booked the Marriott through II getaway; very reasonable.  We leave the timeshare at 8:00 am, we arrive at the parks by 8:30, waiting for the gates to open by 8:45.

Rented the car at priceline for $15 per day.  $12 per day to park at Disney.  

Next week I'm staying at Saratoga Springs on the property with no rental car.  I'm interested to compare off site Marriott with on site Disney.


----------



## crcorr (Sep 3, 2009)

Twice I have used the "Unofficial Guide to Disney World" book - They now have a website.  It is loaded with info on times, costs, places, park plans etc...


Being informed helped us to get the most out of our trip

http://www.touringplans.com/tp2/UG2_index.php?PageID=0


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 4, 2009)

I use Tourguide Mike. Great information.Well worth it!
http://www.tourguidemike.com/index.asp


----------



## mdurette (Sep 4, 2009)

LADYBUG7788 said:


> HELLO EVERYONE,
> 
> i have a couple of questions---first when is the month to go that is
> not so crowded and the tempature is not as hot. second-how can i get
> ...




Hello Doreen:  Feel free to ask my any questions - we go a few times a year and I am pretty good at the planning aspect of it all.

To answer your questions:

I have found the least crowded times with the best weather to be:
The week before Thanksgiving.
The first couple weeks in December (great holiday decorations)
The 3-4 week in January.

Tickets - not cheap at all. Undercover tourist has the best rates, but even they only sell them for a few dollars off.  Anyone military in your group?  They have incredible pricing for military going on now to almost the end of December.

Tickets - right now, there really is no price difference from a 4 to a 7 day ticket.  Go with the 7 day if you know you would need at least 4 tickets.

Where to stay....are you trying to exchange or purchase a Getaway via II?  If so, I would go for any of the Marriotts in Orlando.

Are you going with kids?  Or adults only?


----------



## longtimer (Sep 4, 2009)

We did Discovery Cove this summer. It was the best place we've ever been! My daughters enjoyed swimming with the dolphins. It wasn't crowded at all (DISNEY and Sea World were awful with crowds and large tour groups) and everything was included - snorkeling gear, food, snacks, even beer. If your children are younger, wait to go here until they are a little older and can appreciate the animal interactions. Sea World is a little more laid back than Disney.
If you're staying on Disney property, go back to your room in the early afternoon for a break and nap. Then head back to the parks around 4 or 5. You won't run out of steam by the end of the day and will have a more relaxed time at the park.


----------



## laurac260 (Sep 4, 2009)

LisaRex said:


> I absolutely recommend the sites given by other posters.  Planning a Disney trip can be very simple or very complicated depending upon how much you want to put into it.
> 
> Here are some things I've learned that I can share:
> 
> ...



We always find the park hopper pass to be nice.  This way you can go to more than one park a day, without eating up all your passes.   Regarding character brkfsts, yes, book early.  In fact, book all your reservations early.  Disney has a 6 month res window for anything that isn't counter service.  I think this is ridiculous, esp since they do not require a cc# for most of these places, which means ppl book their reservations, and if they change their mind, never call to cxl.  Most places will take walk-ins, but be prepared for long waits.  Meal packages are very helpful too.  If you are staying at a resort property, you can charge everything back to your room as well, which is wonderful, just one bill for the entire week.   We loved the dining packages.  The only complaint we had was that you cannot purchase one for a kid under two, however, you can USE your meals to feed the kid under two (most employees at the park will not tell you this, perhaps they do not know).  We did not find out till halfway thru our week that you can use your meal/dining as much as you want.  It doesn't have to be limited to a certain number of meals per day.  We actually ended up with left over dining credits in our acct when we left disney.  You pay for them, but you cannot get money back when your stay is done, so be sure to use up all your meals, snacks, even if it means buying snacks you don't need and taking them back to your hotel room (or taking them home with you).  Once we found this out, we started using our dining credits to feed our 2 year old too, instead of paying for his meals.

We also stayed at Olde Key West.  I loved the space we had and the option of having a washer and dryer, but the place was a dirty pit.  The furniture was old, stained, and torn.  The floor was filthy, there were holes in the walls, dead bugs on the window sill in the shower, the shower was very, very dirty, the coffee pot still had coffee in it from the previous person, I could go on and on.  Try calling someone, and you get put on hold FOREVER!  We found this to be the case in almost every instance we needed to call around for anything.  Personally, next time we will either stay off disney property, or find a cheap place at disney (figuring the less you pay, the lower your expectations would be).  Disney parks are beautiful, but I was not impressed with how the vacation side of things were run.  

Regarding time of year, I agree with previous posters.  Any time you can go during off season, you will enjoy your trip much better.  April and May is starting to get pretty hot, but nothing like June-Oct.  Our favorite part about living in Tampa was being able to run to disney on an odd day and not fighting crowds.  Don't get me wrong, Disney is ALWAYS busy.  But there is busy, and then there is sweltering hot, elbow to elbow over crowded.  that is what you will get June - Aug.  I will never go to Disney June-Aug again!  My favorite time to go to Disney was Nov-Feb, mid week.


----------



## Snorkey (Sep 11, 2009)

thomscots said:


> I'm currently writing this from the Marriott Cypress Harbour.  This week, the week before labor day, is very slow at Disney.  Most fast pass kiosks are closed, and if you do get one that is open, you get to the end of the fast pass line and there is no standby people waiting.
> 
> I booked the Marriott through II getaway; very reasonable.  We leave the timeshare at 8:00 am, we arrive at the parks by 8:30, waiting for the gates to open by 8:45.
> 
> ...



It is better to goto Disney resort first before Marriott since you can use the parking pass for the rest of your Orlando trip which will save you much money.  Also you can use the resort keys for Magic hours.  Last time we went, they didn't even check.  I am not sure if that is good or bad.
I went and bought another 3 set of 10 park hopper with water park and no expiration and cashier was surprised.  I think I have about 10 tickets of 10 day park hoppers.  I wonder if these tickets will last me life time.  Nah~~
I average Disney park 2 days per trip to Orlando.  In 1 day park hopper, I try to see 3 night shows from 3 different parks starting the day with Animal Kingdom.  Next day, I take a long rest at the water park.


----------

